# Slumped Glass Bowl



## Don Kondra (Sep 19, 2008)

Greetings,

Recent work by Saskatoon glass artist Lee Brady.

Bowl - 1/5, f 7.1, iso 100, 14-54 @ 44mm









Interior detail - 1/6, f 7.1, iso 100, 14-54 @ 54mm






Cheers, Don


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 23, 2008)

Sweet!  I wanna learn how to do that!!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 23, 2008)

Pretty nice...  TOUGH subject.

I did some of this a couple of times.  I got an education.  The artist was working with a different set of criteria than mine.  I had to do some "additional photography."  I never do a re-shoot, but occasionally, I have to do "additional photography." 

I find the multiple shadows in the first view a bit troubling.  Great job with the detail shot.

-Pete


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL Pete,

It was the artist's idea to create a "colored" shadow by shining the lights through the bowl.

And I had just finished building a new light table to shoot this, sigh...

This is another of his pieces, just a snap shot to test the table...  I had just finished another shoot and simply placed the bowl on the table. 






Thanks for the comments,

Cheers, Don


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice and colorful bowl, I like the shot of it. The camera used on that shot really captured the details of the bowl and the colors are clear even the cracks are obvious to this shot. Bravo!


----------



## wchua24 (Oct 9, 2008)

that is one nice bowl. pretty colorful to.


----------

